# Panel van with more than two berths?



## 107895 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello High speed motorvanners,
I am in the process of selling my 1990 Kontiki in favour of a smaller, newer, lighter, faster motorcaravan. -Namely a panel van conversion.
My problem is that I have only found the Adria Twin so far that offers an extra berth. (We have a 7 yr old).
Could any of you seasoned panel van experts offer any suggestions to other conversions that offer the extra sleeping position, or is it possible to arrange a small bed in an otherwise two berth conversion? Perhaps a bunk is available that attaches over the rotated front seats?
I know there are a lot of short vans with an elevated bed, but I am particularly interested in the LWB offered by the likes of the Ducato and Master.
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The devon monaco (I think) on a renault master has a fixed bed and has a three or four berth option made up with the front seats.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Off the top of my head...

Devon Conversions do a 4-berth I think.... the Monte Carlo or the Monaco (or both)


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> The devon monaco (I think) on a renault master has a fixed bed and has a three or four berth option made up with the front seats.


that's some mighty fast typing :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and here's a link>Devon<


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, The Devon Renaults were the vans that got me hooked on motorhomes. I think they were and probably still are wonderful.

I do not have one now because when I was looking for a new MH for 2007 they were still using the old shape vans and were £5000 more than the equivalent Twin or Tribute on a new shape. They may have caught up now but when I last saw them they were still using up old van stocks as they do not have a high production volume. 

Has anyone seen a Devon on the the New Shape ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi, The Devon Renaults were the vans that got me hooked on motorhomes. I think they were and probably still are wonderful.
> 
> I do not have one now because when I was looking for a new MH for 2007 they were still using the old shape vans and were £5000 more than the equivalent Twin or Tribute on a new shape. They may have caught up now but when I last saw them they were still using up old van stocks as they do not have a high production volume.
> 
> Has anyone seen a Devon on the the New Shape ?


? New shape???

Sat in the master for a couple of hours as the proud owners showed me around


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As topic*

Good Day

We are still delighted with our Devon "Monte Carlo" .... optional permanent
double bed plus two singles. On Renault Master LWB ie 5.89m 2500 cc and plated 3500kgs. Does ,over 21000 m ,average 29.78mpg

Some where on this Site is my report on its first 5000 miles.

Give it a look at the factory.

HTH

Ken.......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 107895 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for your replies good people. It's especially helpful to hear from anyone who has taken more than their partner away in a panel van.
I'm going to do my research on the Devons, and try to hunt out a second hand one to view.
As another option has anybody tried or used the Adria twin third bed space? Is it only for a toddler or small dog? Not that I have a dog!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Four berth Van conversions*

Not four but three - Murvi used to do a roll up bunk across the cab in the old Fiat. Problem is that eventually the child grows too big !

Smick


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Chappers, the third bed on the twin could sleep someone up to about 5 foot 1 inch. This is based on an estimate of when I lay on it at the dealers. I will try and measure it properly at the weekend.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I hesitate to plug them again but you could look at the Moncayo Flamenco sold by Davan of Weston. Or their Salsa.
The Flamenco is similar to the Adria Twin, but better done in my view, and the Salsa has a rear lounge (double bed conversion), AND a front dinette (Single bed conversion).
www.davan.co.uk 
HTH


----------



## 96960 (Dec 15, 2005)

I ve got a Devon Monte Carlo, 3 berth, long kitchen.
06 reg, renault master auto box - 9000 miles.
planning to sell soon.

interested ?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our Autosleepers Topaz 2001 model has a ...well a..... shelf sort of thingy .. that they call another berth. It folds out over the living area with extra pieces that you lay along it and has a ladder and net too. We have never used it or even put it up but it would certainly fit a seven year old.

We had our niece who is a small 11 year old with us for two nights this summer and she had not problem sleeping beside me as the bed in our van is quite wide being the whole width of the van. Well she had trouble sleeping the first night, after an attack of the giddies but nothing to do with the room in the bed.!
The bed in the van is wider than our four foot six bed at home because the fitted sheet doesn't stretch as far on it.

Ca


----------



## 107895 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hyek, How come you are selling so soon? An interesting offer, and I thank you for that. I am really not sure that I could live with an auto box though. I think an auto is a bit like Marmite (You either love it or hate it). 
How have you found the ownership of this model for practicality of layout?


----------



## 96960 (Dec 15, 2005)

Chappers said:


> Hyek, How come you are selling so soon? An interesting offer, and I thank you for that. I am really not sure that I could live with an auto box though. I think an auto is a bit like Marmite (You either love it or hate it).
> How have you found the ownership of this model for practicality of layout?


the practicalty is good, in effect you have 2 rooms, lounge / dining at
front and louging area / bed at rear.
kitchen is good, frig a bit small.
the better half thinks van is brilliant.
its a little short of storage space and that depends on what you carry !
we did 4 weeks in France no bother.
auto box is good, semi manual, you move the stick when you need to change gear but no left foot, actual change is very smooth.


----------

